# Asterisk Port Install Failure



## BSD-er (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I am currently trying to install asterisk18-1.8.2.2 on my FreeBSD 8.1 system through portmanager and keep getting the following error:


```
========================================================================
portmanager 0.4.1_9
FreeBSD FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010
    [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
------------------------------------------------------------------------
autoConflicts              0  autoMoved                  0
backUp                     0  buildDependsAreLeaves      0
forced                     0  interactive                0
log                        1  pmMode                     1
pristine                   0  resume                     0
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mon Jan 24 13:04:35 2011
 freetds-0.64_6,1                    /databases/freetds            
    MISSING dependency of               asterisk18-1.8.2.2                  /net/asterisk

Mon Jan 24 13:05:26 2011
 freetds-0.64_6,1                    /databases/freetds            
    failed during make, adding to ignore.db

Mon Jan 24 13:05:32 2011
 iksemel-1.4_2                       /textproc/iksemel             
    MISSING dependency of               asterisk18-1.8.2.2                  /net/asterisk

Mon Jan 24 13:06:07 2011
 iksemel-1.4_2                       /textproc/iksemel             
    failed during make, adding to ignore.db

Mon Jan 24 13:06:13 2011
 portmanager                         0.4.1_9                       
    INFO: finished with some ports not updated  if --log was used see /var/log/portmanager.log

Mon Jan 24 13:06:13 2011
 end of log
```

Seems like the problem is somewhere in freetds-0.64_6,1 as it fails during make with the 
following error:


```
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC --mode=link cc  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -L/usr/local/lib -o libtds.la -rpath 
/usr/local/lib -version-info 5:0:0 -export-symbols-regex '^(tds_|tdsdump_|tds5_|tds7_).*'  libtds_objects.la ../replacements/libreplacements.la 
-L/usr/local/lib -lgnutls   -liconv -static-libgcc
grep: /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.la: No such file or directory
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libgcrypt.la' is not a valid libtool archive
gmake[4]: *** [libtds.la] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/freetds/work/freetds-0.64/src/tds'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/freetds/work/freetds-0.64/src/tds'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/freetds/work/freetds-0.64/src/tds'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/freetds/work/freetds-0.64/src'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/freetds.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/freetds.
MGPMrUpdate 0.4.1_9 error: make returned an error, adding /databases/freetds to ignore.db
```

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you read entry 20101208 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 24, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Have you read entry 20101208 in /usr/ports/UPDATING?



I just did try that. The only line that did anything was:


```
portmaster -o devel/libtool devel/libtool22
```

The others aren't installed.

I still get the same results after.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you run [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] on the failing port(s) before trying again?


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 25, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Did you run [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] on the failing port(s) before trying again?



I just did that in each of the failing ports. Same results


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2011)

Depending on how long it's been since you updated ports, and how strictly you've been following /usr/ports/UPDATING, the 20100727 entry on gcrypt might be involved.


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 25, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Depending on how long it's been since you updated ports, and how strictly you've been following /usr/ports/UPDATING, the 20100727 entry on gcrypt might be involved.



I'm in the process of running that entry. Meanwhile, I am curious, as this is a new install (2 weeks old, ports updated daily), would I still need to run that entry or would it be null?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2011)

BSD-er said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of running that entry. Meanwhile, I am curious, as this is a new install (2 weeks old, ports updated daily), would I still need to run that entry or would it be null?



It would depend on what you installed.  If you installed, say, 8.1-RELEASE, and installed the ports tree from that install CD, and installed ports from that... Then yes, you would, because the ports tree you installed was old, a snapshot at the time of the release.

Ideally, update your ports tree immediately after installing the OS and before installing any applications.  Then you can follow UPDATING from that point.


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 25, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> It would depend on what you installed.  If you installed, say, 8.1-RELEASE, and installed the ports tree from that install CD, and installed ports from that... Then yes, you would, because the ports tree you installed was old, a snapshot at the time of the release.
> 
> Ideally, update your ports tree immediately after installing the OS and before installing any applications.  Then you can follow UPDATING from that point.



It's a small mix. Therefore I will have to. I'll let everyone know once it's done.


----------



## BSD-er (Jan 26, 2011)

After 24 hours of re-compiling I have a working system and the Asterisk built perfectly! Thank you very much for all your help!


----------

